# first year as a horse owner



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi
well its been a very busy 1st year (hence no time for PF ). It's had its ups and downs, hi points and low points. 

For those that remember - last year we bought a 14.2 Irish cob cross.
We did things by the book. Asked all the right questions, took someone with us, had him vetted, tested him on the roads and in the school and he seemed great - just what we wanted.

We got him home - he travelled really well.

After a few days to settle in we started working him. At first he was a little nappy in the school but fine out on the roads. Then over the following few weeks he got worse. So bad that he started rearing! 

A very experienced friend tried working with him - he only reared higher! 

We got the vet out to check him over - he had a very small bump the possible start of a wolf tooth. His teeth also showed him to be much younger than we were led to believe - around 4! 

We stopped riding and did lots of groundwork instead - allowing the wolf tooth time to grow. He proved to be very steady even with dogs, plastic bags and giant balls. 

When the tooth was big enough he had it removed. Another few weeks of recovery and we began his riding again. We started slowly 10 mins at a time and gradually building up. We could now tell how green he was. We had his tack and back checked just to be sure there was no pain here too - all was fine.

A few months down the line and he is doing great. My daughter has done a superb job with him! He's riding out - never flinches at traffic of any nature. His schooling is coming on although canter still needs more work, he can be disunited at times.

So, we're now looking forward to the upcoming show season and hoping to have a go at some classes. He had a wander round the show ground last year and was fine with the sounds and sights.

Retrospect is such a great thing - so many things we would have done differently at purchase. I foolishly believed the words of the seller and I was taken in by the big posh yard - believing dodgy dealers didn't operate on those types of premises. However, we have had great fun with him and know that he has a great home. He's looked after really well and no longer being passed from pillar to post. Our research post purchase showed that this had been the case and that he had hardly been broken in before we bought him. 

Its so hard buying a horse. Next time (which I hope will be quite soon for a second horse for me! ) I will try to visit as many times as possible, check out the passport before hand and try to arrange loan with view to buy so that I can see over a period of time what the horse is really like. 

I love being a horse owner and I am so glad I bought him even with the quirks!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad it all worked out in the end.  Unfortunately, some people are less than honest when selling any animal and have no qualms of passing on an animal with potentially serious problems. Rearing can be a very scarey and difficult fault to correct. Thankfully, you identified the problem and have been able to get him through it.

I am so jealous. Have been without a horse for a few years now and really miss having one. 

Have lots of fun over the summer


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Ello stranger 

You've had a busy year by the sound of it, glad after the initial problems that things have improved

Piccies please


----------



## Dingle (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad to hear things are working out... as already said there are a lot of liars out who just want to make a sale, especially in the horse world.
Good luck in the up & coming show season


----------



## alaun (Jul 21, 2009)

thanks guys

would love to put piccies on - need teenage daughter to help!  

Even though he has been a tricky youngster, the feeling we have got from our small successes has been great.

Initially when we first lunged him he would just walk to the centre of the circle but now he knows his job and responds to verbal commands. He wouldn't lead alongside properly but does now (has the occasional hiccup when the grass simply looks too green), he was quite bolshy in the stable. Looking back I realise that he always had haynets when we were in with him, which kept him busy - he now stands to be groomed, bathed, farrier, vet - anything really. He still likes his grub though! 

He looks like a woolly teddy bear at the moment.  He looks so completely different in his summer coat.


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad it's worked out! But i've known a few people to lie about a horse's age or temperament just to get rid of it. But slightly in their defense, sometimes the seller is just as clueless... My ex boss thought my horse was 16 by the time we took him away, he's actually 12/13 now. But my ex boss was probably too proud and sure of himself to even bother looking at his passport! Unfortunately you get people like that. But there's far worse, some people i have known have brought a doped horse.


----------

